# Where to live?????



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Hi Guys

Ive had lots of viewings today and would appreciate any advice or opinions on the following towers:-

Ocean Heights, Princess Tower and Marina Heights

Do you live there, what do you think? Anything I should be concerned about?

Thanks


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

i have looked at them today as well...whats ur budget?


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

120ish - I believe JLT is cheaper (I saw your other post) I also think they have a good finish.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

yes much better finish  but still marina is nice


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Google "Princess Tower + Daily mail"....


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Google "Princess Tower + Daily mail"....


That's old news....... If its about the elevators?

Personally, we like living in PT!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Nix2012 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Ive had lots of viewings today and would appreciate any advice or opinions on the following towers:-
> 
> ...


I live in Ocean Heights and like it. It's a very nice building. The staff are very friendly and stay on top of maintenance issues (even if sometimes things don't get fixed first time). I face the Palm so I am a bit spoiled on the view. My neighbors are also friendly and the walls are thick so I don't generally hear them. Barasti can be loud occasionally and so can the street racers on Al Sufouh. 

The downside issues are that with the current and forever construction access is occasionally an issue. Be sure that your unit has a parking space as I have heard that some of the units (especially on the lower floors) do not. Also, the gym in Ocean Heights is pretty feeble. Princess has far better gym facilities. They have the best stairclimber going.


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

Do you know when the work is due for completion?

Does it take ages to get in and out of the marina at rush hour?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Nix2012 said:


> Do you know when the work is due for completion?


Probably never. Once they've finished, they'll knock something else down and rebuild it bigger and better.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Nix2012 said:


> Do you know when the work is due for completion?
> 
> Does it take ages to get in and out of the marina at rush hour?


Usually it takes me 5 minutes or so to get to SZR. Occasionally (like last Saturday) it will take much, much longer but that hasn't been that often. The end of the Marina you are looking at is the good side of the marina when it comes to access in and out. 

On the other hand, I may wake up tomorrow and find out that the entire road pattern has changed with no warning upending my commute and changing this answer entirely. It happened that way in the area around my office. Welcome to Dubai.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Like the route to Al Sufouh next to the expensive deli? FFS, STOP CHANGING IT!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Simey said:


> Usually it takes me 5 minutes or so to get to SZR. Occasionally (like last Saturday) it will take much, much longer but that hasn't been that often. The end of the Marina you are looking at is the good side of the marina when it comes to access in and out.
> 
> On the other hand, I may wake up tomorrow and find out that the entire road pattern has changed with no warning upending my commute and changing this answer entirely. It happened that way in the area around my office. Welcome to Dubai.


 On Tuesday when I was in that area, there was a road crew marking out lanes in the middle of the road at 6:30 ish p.m !! You'd think they would have picked a better time... Took 20 mins sitting at the light waiting for traffic to move in order to make a turn and not block on coming traffic .....


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We live in Princess Tower and I've picked up a taxi at different times n the morning 7am or 9am and its been straight out to SZR. There is the tram construction at the front and road construction at the back. How long it will take, who knows?
We like living in PT, even with the recent lift problem, which was communicated to residents and staff were really helpful. The staff at PT are brilliant - friendly, helpful and really accommodating. A really good bunch and nothing is too much for them. We have good neighbours next to us and don't hear a thing and have been told they don't hear my manic 4 year old! Also others are friendly by the pool and around and have met some lovely people. A good mix of singles, couples and familes! Maintenance issues are dealt with quickly and Kingsfield office is downstairs if you need anything else. 
We have a corner apartment which overlooks the Marina and a view to the right f the beach at Sky Dubai. Therefore, we don't get the noise of Barasti which we didn't want at all. The facilities here are good and agree the gym is excellent. Indoor and outdoor pool and games room. 
Good luck with your search!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> Like the route to Al Sufouh next to the *expensive deli*? FFS, STOP CHANGING IT!


Do you ever stops thinking about food???


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

m1key said:


> Do you ever stops thinking about food???


nooooope


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Like the route to Al Sufouh next to the expensive deli? FFS, STOP CHANGING IT!


And so they changed it again - at least for me. It's now a single lane in and out to get to my building. Did I say lane? I mean place for Omanis to park illegally. Oh this is going to be fun.


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

WE have a budget of 200,000 and are looking fora villa, not an appt. Can anyone recommend?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

volleygurl said:


> WE have a budget of 200,000 and are looking fora villa, not an appt. Can anyone recommend?


You need to give us an idea of what you are looking for.

Size
Private pool/shared pool
Facilities nearby you want
Schools/work areas to be commutable to
Near beach
Would you prefer an independent villa or part of a planned community like Springs/Arabian Ranches?

Do you want a quiet location or one that is nearer nightlife?


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Quiet, near a pool and tennis court if possible, safe. Still looking at schools we haven't picked one yet.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

volleygurl said:


> Quiet, near a pool and tennis court if possible, safe. Still looking at schools we haven't picked one yet.


Springs and Arabian Ranches will give you decent shared pools and tennis courts. The locations are very different though. My advice is to sort out school and then choose somewhere that allows a decent commute for work but also an easy school run.

Check out Dubizzle to get an idea of what you can get for your money. Bear in mind the photos are often not of the actual villa. The agents are very lazy!


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks those seem to be pretty close to the schools. We don't need to be right near the water either.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I personally prefer Arabian Ranches, but Springs is very popular too. Take a look at both; you wont go far wrong with either.


----------

